# hi bca! just wanting to share my new scape, and wondering for any plant suggestions t



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice, i like the look of it.
I would be reluctant to add any more plants at this point.
Can you share some details on the plants, hard scape , hardware specs. etc.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nicely done, looks like it's been there for a long time. You are very good and creative too.  I would not add any more plants, it looks just right to me.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

It's going to look awesome once everything grows in!


----------

